# Dumpy B communications bunker..Dover



## Mikeymutt (Sep 26, 2018)

Visited this with man gone wrong a little while back.we spent a while looking for it in the heat of a boiling hot day.but it was worth it.a small but very nice shelter.dumpy B is one of two communications bunkers in Dover,this one at Langdon hole,and the other at long hill.there was room for communication equipment in the tunnels brought in on rails on one of the access points.there was also accommodation tunnels.constructed in 1942 in the soft chalk that surrounds dower it's all supported inside by asbestos rendered tunnels and corrugated iron.there was venting too,some quite big ducting to keep the mechanical stuff in there cool.


----------



## King Al (Sep 26, 2018)

A classic this one! Great pics Mikey


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 27, 2018)

Nice pics and some of the grafitti isn't too bad.


----------



## zender126 (Sep 29, 2018)

I really like this place, not so much the dust though!

Shame the Longhill one isnt accessible


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 1, 2018)

Fantastic photos as ususal mate, beautifully lit too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

